# Getting a Hughes SD-DVR40 to update software



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 running 6.2-01-2-351 tivo software.

It was unplugged from a phone line for nearly a year. It's now plugged in again and I couldn't get it to update software.

Following advice on here, I did a full reset on the box and have been making sure that the daily calls are going through.

It's making daily calls and service download calls. This has been going on for two weeks.

How long could I expect to wait before it gets all the slices and does the upgrade to 6.4? Or will it ever?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

tomkarl said:


> I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 running 6.2-01-2-351 tivo software.
> 
> It was unplugged from a phone line for nearly a year. It's now plugged in again and I couldn't get it to update software.
> 
> ...


Have you tried forcing an update by entering 0 2 4 6 8 at the first blue screen when powering on?

Don't know if that'll work with a DVR that old.


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

tds4182 said:


> Have you tried forcing an update by entering 0 2 4 6 8 at the first blue screen when powering on?
> 
> Don't know if that'll work with a DVR that old.


Thanks. Didn't see any blue screens during startup. Tried inputting the code anyway. I think that only works on non-tivo D* dvrs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, that does not work on TiVos. Because the 6.4a software isn't in the satellite stream anymore, the TiVo has to download the slices via phone line. This could take several weeks, as it is designed only to download a slice or two a night. Once it has all the slices, it will put them together, and the following call will initiate an update cycle (takes a couple of hours) and reboot. When it comes back up, you'll be on 6.4a.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tomkarl said:


> I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 running 6.2-01-2-351 tivo software.
> 
> It was unplugged from a phone line for nearly a year. It's now plugged in again and I couldn't get it to update software.
> 
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1877793#post1877793


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

IIP said:


> No, that does not work on TiVos. Because the 6.4a software isn't in the satellite stream anymore, the TiVo has to download the slices via phone line. This could take several weeks, as it is designed only to download a slice or two a night. Once it has all the slices, it will put them together, and the following call will initiate an update cycle (takes a couple of hours) and reboot. When it comes back up, you'll be on 6.4a.


Thanks, I'll just keep making sure it is making calls.


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1877793#post1877793


I have seen that thread, however, with free long distance on our cell phones (and a bit of a scam from Qwest on their long distance service a few years ago) we don't have long distance service on our land line.

Appreciate the link, though.


----------



## mxyztplk (Sep 28, 2007)

For long distance service with such providers as Pioneer Telephone, it costs about 3 cents per minute, with no monthly minimum usage requirement or fee [i.e., if you elect online billing (no paper bills)].

http://www.pioneertelephone.com/
http://www.pioneertelephone.net/planinfo.asp?menu=Rates

I have it on my second home landline and on a business landline that I infrequently use for long distance calls. Further, having a long distance provider prevents getting outrageous bills if someone, such as a guest, dials a long distance number, intentionally or not.

I updated my DirecTivo using the linked phone number. It took perhaps 3 minutes to get the "Pending Restart" to be set.

Note that the update is downloaded via satellite, so the phone call is brief. Note also that the update must already have been downloaded to your hard drive before calling the number for you to get a "Pending Restart" - it may take a few weeks for your unit to be in operation before that will occur.


----------

